# Wingtips with Jeans?



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

Can wingtips (balmoral or blucher) be worn with jeans? Or is this an unforgivable sin? 

I don't own any wingtips but am considering a purchase. However, I work in a casual interaction design office, so I'd likely never wear a suit.


----------



## &Son (Feb 18, 2008)

Wingtips with jeans? Yes! Especially if they are suede!


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

Should they be balmoral or blucher?


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

Blucher wingtips might exist, but I haven't seen them.

Wingtips are not my first-call shoes with jeans, but I think they can look good sometimes.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*To even ask this question ....*

indicates a complete misunderstanding of proper dress!


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

dfloyd said:


> indicates a complete misunderstanding of proper dress!


It's because I don't understand is why I asked if this was unforgivable or not. It would have been helpful if you offered the rationale for why wingtips with jeans are inappropriate. Also to reiterate, I work in a very casual office (t-shirts are normal). And I'm just seeking to appear less like a college student, without being too assuming.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

Jeans are unforgivable.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

ComboOrgan said:


> Blucher wingtips might exist, but I haven't seen them.


https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/Shoes-Brown_Wing_Tip_232.htm


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

My wingtips are vintage cordovan and are bluchers. They look great with jeans, esp. w/ a brown herringbone tweed jacket.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

ComboOrgan said:


> Blucher wingtips might exist, but I haven't seen them.


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

Is it me or do blucher wingtips look a little off?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

As with everything else, the specific style, weight, leather, construction and detailing can make a full-brogued derby more or less appealing depending on your taste. The longwinged version pictured above is not everyone's cup of tea...though it has some very ardent admirers. But there are certainly other examples of a wingtipped derby shoes that are only a scant bit different than their closed-laced oxford counterparts.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Rilian said:


> Is it me or do blucher wingtips look a little off?


No.

These are in my regular rotation for foul weather.

Jcusey posted a full wing brogue which some may dislike, due to the fact that it normally has double soles and is a "gunboat" shoe. Still, in #8 shell, it's as trad as it gets.


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

medwards said:


> As with everything else, the specific style, weight, leather, construction and detailing can make a full-brogued derby more or less appealing depending on your taste. The longwinged version pictured above is not everyone's cup of tea...though it has some very ardent admirers. But there are certainly other examples of a wingtipped derby shoes that are only a scant bit different than their closed-laced oxford counterparts.


Interesting, I had not paid attention to length of the wings before and didn't notice they can be "long". Looking again at pics of other wingtips, I gravitated to the shorter wings, which is perhaps why I thought the above blucher wingtips were off to me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^Two pair of AE and one pair of Alden "Longwings, rest on the shoe rack in my closet, as I type this. They all look great with jeans, as do my Alden Wingtip boots.


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^Two pair of AE and one pair of Alden "Longwings, rest on the shoe rack in my closet, as I type this. They all look great with jeans, as do my Alden Wingtip boots.


Yay! Would love to see pics of them on you with jeans.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

*I guess it's just me...*

But, I'm a little out of step with others here.

I view jeans as ultra casual clothing, something you wear on a hike or a weekend picnic, perhaps.

The idea of pairing them with something other than a decent pair of tennis shoes seems a little odd to me.

Oh well, I guess I'm trying to live like it's 1962 again.

Go ahead and flame away...

--Chase


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Rilian said:


> Is it me or do blucher wingtips look a little off?


_De gustibus non est disputandum_, I guess. These might be more your cup of tea.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Longwing Bluchers, yes, I think can be worn with dark jeans. I only own two pairs of jeans, both dark, but will wear Longwings with them, and that's one reason I purchased AE MacNeils last week.

I don't think that Bals would look good with denim, mainly because of the weight of the material and that you really need a "thick" shoe. But that's just my opinion.

I don't think I'll have any problems wearing denim with these new shoes, when I want to be super casual.


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> But, I'm a little out of step with others here.
> 
> I view jeans as ultra casual clothing, something you wear on a hike or a weekend picnic, perhaps.


In my view, jeans can be worn in a wide variety of occasions and settings. In San Francisco, jeans are even acceptable at the fancy restaurants. Of course San Francisco tends to have a more relaxed attitude than other cities.

Like anything, it depends on the fabric quality, cut, and what you wear with it.

Jeans originated as workwear for factory workers and miners. If we want to maintain historical integrity, we might banish jeans altogether from white-collar jobs. (I'm sure some forum members would love this). But I think we have to be more flexible. It all depends on the context.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Rilian,

I agree with what you say about perhaps being more flexible--but I, for one, find Jeans _incredibly_ uncomfortable. I've tried 'em all--from designer down to Target--and I just don't get the appeal. I find them somewhat stifling to wear, and am much more comfortable in chinos or cords.

I'm not trying to be snarky here, but please--what is the _precise_ attraction of all that denim?

After all, weren't the first jeans made from tent material?

--Chase


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Although not my cup of tea, I've seen wingtips worn with jeans on quite a few occasions. I think GQ even suggested wingtips as a good choice with jeans for casual evening wear. I'm not a wingtips kind of guy so my saying it isn't my choice isn't because of the pairing with jeans.

Cruiser


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Rilian,
> 
> I agree with what you say about perhaps being more flexible--but I, for one, find Jeans _incredibly_ uncomfortable. I've tried 'em all--from designer down to Target--and I just don't get the appeal. I find them somewhat stifling to wear, and am much more comfortable in chinos or cords.
> 
> ...


Chase, a really good pair of denim jeans will be ultra-comfortable because over time it forms to your body. That's why the streetwear guys on Style Forum prefer unwashed denim, it molds to you over time. Of course, the other reason guys wear jeans is for fashion. After the breaking in process, you get a unique look of creases, whiskers, and honeycombs that is unique to your own body.

Jeans vary so widely now, that a lot of jeans can be bad. Just like another pair of pants.

I'm also in my 20s (just turne 28 today) and I'm not quite ready to forgo jeans completely. During the 60s they became emblematic of youth, and to a certain extent that still stands today. Ironically, I went without jeans for a couple of years in high school, because I wanted to appear older. ;-)

BTW everyone, this is my 100th post on here!


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Allen Edmonds Cordovan long wings, Levi 501 and a pink OCBD was my choice of wear yesterday. I find it to be very traditional.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Happy 100th post.


The next time I make it to the Bay Area, we can have dinner at a trendy restaurant and I'll wear jeans.


Of course, the next time you're in the Dallas area we'll have dinner at The Chef's Room at The Mansion on Turtle Creek and you'll have to wear a suit. :icon_smile_wink:


--Chase


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Chase Hamilton said:


> But, I'm a little out of step with others here.
> 
> I view jeans as ultra casual clothing, something you wear on a hike or a weekend picnic, perhaps.
> 
> ...


I do consider jeans to be ultra-casual, but traditionally, the same was true of brogues. Jeans and brogues both connote the rugged outdoors. This is especially true if the brogues are cordovan, suede, double-soled, and/or longwing-ed. My soccer coaching outfit used to be cordovan MacNeils, 501s, a BD Tattersall, a navy knit tie, and a green tweed jacket.


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Happy Birthday. Happy 100th post.
> 
> The next time I make it to the Bay Area, we can have dinner at a trendy restaurant and I'll wear jeans.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and it's a deal!


----------



## scubasteve (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sure part of the appeal of jeans is their ruggedness, ability to hide stains, and the ease of just throwing them in the dryer and then wearing them. No need to iron.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Chase Hamilton said:


> The idea of pairing [jeans] with something other than a decent pair of tennis shoes seems a little odd to me.
> Oh well, *I guess I'm trying to live like it's 1962 again.*​--Chase​


Were you even alive in '62? 
I was, very much so. I was 17 and you wore jeans with _whatever shoe you wanted_, especially Chucks.​


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree with the poster who said Jeans are ultra casual, personally I would think it looks odd.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

To the OP: if you have to ask the question in the first place, I don't think you can pull it off. Sorry!


----------



## wwscott (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, you can wear wingtips with jeans! They look great with a tweed coat, dark denim and a french cuff shirt. Check out these from Michael Toschi. Notice the rubber sole. Perhaps a bit more appropriate for denim? They are shown in black, but I prefer brown.
https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apmt8415bkcafu3.jpg


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> Were you even alive in '62? ​


No, I was born in 1980, but I've seen a ton of "Mad Men" Episodes.

You're not trying to tell me that Television isn't a 100% accurate portrayal of reality, are you? :icon_smile_wink:

--Chase


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

wwscott said:


> Yes, you can wear wingtips with jeans! They look great with a tweed coat, dark denim and a french cuff shirt. Check out these from Michael Toschi. Notice the rubber sole. Perhaps a bit more appropriate for denim? They are shown in black, but I prefer brown.
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apmt8415bkcafu3.jpg


I would lose the french cuffs and add a velveteen or velvet vest

Neckwear optional


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Were you even alive in '62?
> I was, very much so. I was 17 and you wore jeans with _whatever shoe you wanted_, especially Chucks.​


​I was in Junior High in '62 (I'll be nice because I respect my elders :icon_smile_big and I also wore Chucks (we called them All-Stars) with my jeans, although I do remember that the preppier types seemed to favor penny loafers.

Cruiser


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Chase Hamilton said:


> You're not trying to tell me that Television isn't a 100% accurate portrayal of reality, are you? :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> --Chase


That's an interesting comment, Chase, and it gets me thinking:​I would say that television, as it relates to the central topic of this forum, is pretty much right on when it comes to reality. The wardrobe folks do a very commendable job of dressing their characters, from Kramer's retro-50's look to 
Katie Couric's anchor-womany suits.

And whenever I see something set in the time of my youth,_ I'll Fly Away_ for example,_ Mad Men_ or even _Happy Days_, the clothes seem to be spot on.​


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I was in Junior High in '62 and I also wore Chucks (we called them All-Stars) with my jeansCruiser


In '62 we called Chucks simply _sneakers_, because, at least here in Maine, there were no others.​


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Not unforgiveable, but . . .*



Rilian said:


> It's because I don't understand is why I asked if this was unforgivable or not. It would have been helpful if you offered the rationale for why wingtips with jeans are inappropriate. Also to reiterate, I work in a very casual office (t-shirts are normal). And I'm just seeking to less like a college student, without being too assuming.


You will go to a great expense in order to run the risk of derision from your "[Stuff] Happens" T-shirt wearing colleagues. If you care enough about their opinion to be wearing the "company uniform" of jeans and T-shirt, you probably would want to avoid that, I should assume.

There are such a lot of interesting and sophisticated shoe choices now (thank the Lord that pointy toes seem to be in decline) that would signal "not a schoolboy" that would also be appropriate with jeans, you can be creative, look good, and not be slavishly tied to the "adult" aura of wing tips.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Rilian said:


> Is it me or do blucher wingtips look a little off?


I guess, if you think so. They have been around a long time. Maybe longer than blue jeans...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Rilian said:


> Can wingtips (balmoral or blucher) be worn with jeans? Or is this an unforgivable sin?
> 
> I don't own any wingtips but am considering a purchase. However, I work in a casual interaction design office, so I'd likely never wear a suit.


Not for me, 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=824187&postcount=12 but other, more sophisticated members have endorsed this...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Blueboy1938 said:


> You will go to a great expense in order to run the risk of derision from your "[Stuff] Happens" T-shirt wearing colleagues. If you care enough about their opinion to be wearing the "company uniform" of jeans and T-shirt, you probably would want to avoid that, I should assume.


Clearly you are out of touch with the many different ways in which jeans are worn. Many guys, and gals for that matter, wear jeans without wearing silly tee shirts. You are obviously attempting to deride a large group by singling out a small segment of that group.

As for the "company uniform", is there a greater "company uniform" than the suit? That's why managers are often called simply "the suits" by the rank and file. How many commercials have you seen with lines of men in navy or charcoal suits and carrying briefcases marching in lock step looking like mindless automotons? It's one reason why the Mac computer commercials are successful. The PC guy in the suit is seen as just a corporate clone with no originality.

I'm not knocking suits. I'm wearing a one as I type. All I'm saying is that it's just as much of a "company uniform" mentality as anyone in jeans and tee shirt. The underlying thought processes are the same.

Cruiser


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Rilian said:


> Is it me or do blucher wingtips look a little off?


No it isn't just you. Now I don't know what a blucher is, I'd never heard or seen the word before i'd started visiting this site, but if you mean the wing-tip brogues in that photo, yes they look well off in my opinion. In fact, I think they look awful.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

With jeans I'll wear tassle loafers and penny loafers but not wing tips. No matter how hard I try to pull it off it just looks wrong.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> No it isn't just you. Now I don't know what a blucher is, I'd never heard or seen the word before i'd started visiting this site, but if you mean the wing-tip brogues in that photo, yes they look well off in my opinion. In fact, I think they look awful.


I believe a "blucher" is the British term for an open-laced shoe

And I don't think anything, even jeans, looks off with a derby


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*[Stuff] Happens, etc.*



Cruiser said:


> Clearly you are out of touch with the many different ways in which jeans are worn. Many guys, and gals for that matter, wear jeans without wearing silly tee shirts. You are obviously attempting to deride a large group by singling out a small segment of that group.
> 
> Cruiser


Just an attempt at levity. Jeans can be very smart in many contexts, although I can't argue with my being "out of touch" with every permutation of the breed. You apparently missed my effort to point out how the wing tips might be received in the corporate environment given and suggest alternatives. I have no problem with jeans in the workplace, or anywhere else, so long as it is appropriate. In the workplace premised, it is.

Wing tips are generally much more massive than most shoes, and jeans typically have narrower legs than most other trousers. Pairing them, to me, creates a jarring prospect at the end of the leg. Better, in my mind, to go with something less imposing in a shoe, but still sophisticated enough to pass the "adult" image bar.

By the way: "Blutchers are leather half-boots, named after Field Marshal von Blütcher." Love that umlaut!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think suede WTs would be great with jeans, although maybe not the beat up ones you wear to change the lawn mower oil.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Blueboy1938 said:


> By the way: "Blutchers are leather half-boots, named after Field Marshal von Blütcher." Love that umlaut!


Yes, I read that in my copy of Ben Silver shoe catalog, or so the fairy tale goes


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I think that gunboat-type wingtips are fine with jeans but elegant wingtips with sleek lasts would be a mistake.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Rilian said:


> Can wingtips (balmoral or blucher) be worn with jeans? .


Anything is possible.



Rilian said:


> Yay! Would love to see pics of them on you with jeans.


Check out the "what are you wearing daily footwear" thread.
You'll see a bunch of us with various wingtips and jeans of all types.

I'll guarantee non of us are concerned with what others think.


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Chase Hamilton said:


> But, I'm a little out of step with others here.
> 
> I view jeans as ultra casual clothing, something you wear on a hike or a weekend picnic, perhaps.
> 
> ...


First please forgive me i know this is an older thread but i had to comment, you feel this way and your a texan?  no disrespect but i had to ask lol im from dallas and i see this look alot and see nothing wrong with it lol but to each his own still a very good thread


----------



## GFH (Jan 22, 2008)

This is so wrong:icon_pale:


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I think some people with relatively little knowledge would think so - a comment not aimed at anyone here, but as a result of an experience at work last week with a colleague who wears nothing but bicycle-toed rubber soled duck-billed monstrosities, and who, seeing me wearing a pair of walnut AE Cliftons with jeans said, "those shoes should only be worn with a suit!"


----------



## mlongano (Feb 3, 2010)

I never thought I'd say this but i think wingtips can be worn casually...even with jeans.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I am weird, outdated, and a fashion idiot. :icon_smile_big:
I also like the look of cowboy boots with a slender toe, but don't like anything about how a cowboy boot fits me above the ankle with a pair of jeans pulled over them.
I have a pair of black AE McAllisters in 9.5C and due to the long, narrow #5 last, they are rather narrow looking (more so than a C-width shoe on other lasts). I wear them with jeans because they remind me of the look of an old pair of Zodiac cowboy boots I used to wear in the 80s.
I really don't care what anyone else thinks, and the McAllisters are very comfortable. :icon_smile:

Andy B.


----------



## Xeiheo (Mar 2, 2010)

I love wearing my brown MacNeil's with a nice pair of dark denim. In fact, I've always thought wearing wingtips with jeans is a rather good combination, so long as the occasional calls for denim in the first place!


----------



## Marcus Brody (Oct 11, 2008)

I wear a pair of chestnut longwings with jeans fairly frequently.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Xeiheo said:


> I love wearing my brown MacNeil's with a nice pair of dark denim. In fact, I've always thought wearing wingtips with jeans is a rather good combination, so long as the occasional calls for denim in the first place!


I do as well. I have a pair of Kenmoor longwings with double-soles that I often wear when I have a lot of walking to do. they are more casual shoes, very comfortable and pair well with jeans. I usually only wear bluchers with jeans as they match up for casualness - don't know if I would wear black bal's, for instance as they seem a bit dressy.

Now, boots and even cowboy boots are my current favorites to wear with jeans, but that's something else entirely.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

As is said everyday on this forum *jeans go with everything.* That being said they wouldn't be my first choice, but if it works for you go for it.:icon_smile:


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Brogues, after all, began as country shoes, intended for mucking through bogs and the like, with perforations to allow them to drain and dry more quickly.

I have a pair of Tricker's Bourtons which, if I remember correctly, I have _only _worn with jeans.


----------



## Fudge Monkey (Dec 28, 2009)

Wingtips and jeans.
Critique to your heart's content! :devil:

Guess shades
Boss shirt
Guess jeans
Stacey Adams tips
Swiss Military time piece
Walmart undershirt


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Fudge Monkey said:


> Wingtips and jeans.
> Critique to your heart's content! :devil:


NICE!!!!!!!

Andy B.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

I wear cordovan color longwings with jeans. Its a good look with a tweed sports coat.
Cheers, fat paul


----------



## stevelovescufflinks (Jan 9, 2010)

*wing tips with jeans*

wing tips with jeans are as great as cufflinks with jeans. No doubt jeans have come a long way and are accepted in many workplaces and out on the town.
Texas is a great example of wear both wing tips/ cufflinks and jeans are seen.


----------



## butterfly320 (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the wingtip with jeans look. Burgundy or brown are good. I prefer burgundy as you can pull it off during the day or night. 

Bluchers work well too.


----------



## Carolus (May 12, 2009)

I frequently wear burgundy wingtips with jeans and will continue to do so in the future.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

I like the look of chunky wingtips with jeans, especially if they are old and beat up


----------



## Felipe Strand (Apr 13, 2010)

*the socks help with that blending*

I use wingtips with dark denim jeans, not very long tipped because I think then I would look silly especially if you are not tall. And I prefer to have the socks really neutral, going with the jeans... The sock can do the blending possible.


----------



## Archdale (Mar 24, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^Two pair of AE and one pair of Alden "Longwings, rest on the shoe rack in my closet, as I type this. They all look great with jeans, as do my Alden Wingtip boots.


+1 on the Alden Wingtip boots, though I typically gravitate to a leather chukka boot with jeans (and I only wear dark indigo jeans). However, I like the look of gunboat wingtips in a pair of good fitting jeans or brown suede monks with white OCBD and blazer. In my opinion this is a classic look that will never go out of style here in the US.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Brogues, after all, began as country shoes, intended for mucking through bogs and the like, with perforations to allow them to drain and dry more quickly.
> 
> I have a pair of Tricker's Bourtons which, if I remember correctly, I have _only _worn with jeans.


Checkerboard: those are superb -- I've been looking for a pair like that for years -- where did you get them? England? Did they cost a mint?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

*The Rambler*: Pediwear sell them.:icon_smile_big:

https://www.pediwear.co.uk/trickers/products/168.php


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

StephenRG said:


> I think that gunboat-type wingtips are fine with jeans but elegant wingtips with sleek lasts would be a mistake.


+1. I think it definitely depends on the style of the wingtip. If the shoe is nice enough to wear with a business suit, it would look out of place with casual jeans in my opinion.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, Zach


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a pair of wing-tips to dress up casual outfits with the option of wearing them with a suit. I saw these are at a pretty decent price, but they're not the burgundy I'd normally prefer. Would these work well with dark jeans, khakis, and the like? Does anyone by chance have some better pictures of the color?


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> I'm looking to buy a pair of wing-tips to dress up casual outfits with the option of wearing them with a suit. I saw these are at a pretty decent price[/URL], but they're not the burgundy I'd normally prefer. Would these work well with dark jeans, khakis, and the like? Does anyone by chance have some better pictures of the color?


Thats not burgundy...thats AE's "Chili" color...very nice color...go on Allen Edmonds' website to see better pics of other shoes in the Chili color.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, I have McClain's in chili, grain calf and wear them with jeans, without hesitation...they look great! However, MacNeils in walnut, grained calf, look even better. The more robust construction of the MacNeil design and the double oak soles help to carry the weight of the dark hued denim cloth.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Fudge Monkey said:


> Wingtips and jeans.
> Critique to your heart's content! :devil:
> 
> Guess shades
> ...


Sorry man. Not to my taste. Nothing classic about any of that, really. Not a fan of gangster shoes either- least-ways, they only look good with a tommy gun.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, I have McClain's in chili, grain calf and wear them with jeans, without hesitation...they look great! However, MacNeils in walnut, grained calf, look even better. The more robust construction of the MacNeil design and the double oak soles help to carry the weight of the dark hued denim cloth.


I also have McClains in Chili. I think they look great with jeans. These are the first pair of brown dress shoes I have ever owned, and the color reminds me of really old yellow pine that darkens and starts getting a reddish hue to it. It is very "earthy", at least to me. I like it.

Andy B.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Alden Blutchers with jeans look great


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Youngster said:


> Sorry man. Not to my taste. Nothing classic about any of that, really. Not a fan of gangster shoes either- least-ways, they only look good with a tommy gun.


, or at least with a true-to-size (trim fit) jeans and dress shirt combination.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree that Jeans are like the tofo of the the casual wardrobe -- you can do just about anything with them and it seems to work.

+1 on the wingtips and jeans combo...


----------

